# Visit VISA to OMAN and DUBAI



## madforshares (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello!!! 

I am planning to visit Oman for a holiday with my family. I have applied for a 'single' visit visa. While in Oman i want to drive down to Dubai. 

The plan is - Fly to Oman from England, stay for a few days, then Visit Dubai by road, come back to Oman and fly back home to England.

Now what i am thinking is if i leave Oman by road on my way to Dubai, will they stamp exit at the border? then how do i come back to Oman? will i need another visa ?

Does anyone knows the cost of visa at the oman/dubai border?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

Hello,

If you are a UK passport holder then you will be granted a visit visa on arrival - no need to apply in advance. Arrive in Oman, pay 20 Rials, receive visa. Drive to UAE via the Hatta border - stamp out of Oman and into the UAE (free). drive back again, pay another 20 rials to get back into Oman. Simple! Doña search for the border crossing process - it's been covered many times. Muscat to Dubai should take 4.5 hours.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

I did exactly this in November last year, but flew with "Fly Dubai" from Muscat to DXB and back again.

Their flights were mega cheap, but not crappy service like Ryanair or Easyjet, and it was a better solution (for us) than the 4 hour drive each way.

For some reason, even though we had an Oman single entry visa, we didn't have to pay again on the way back from Dubai. Maybe that's because we stayed in the GCC - not sure...


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

Sometimes if your return visit is within a short time from the original exit stamp (I.e only a few days), they might not charge you again. All depends if the immigration guy has had his Weetabix or not!


----------



## madforshares (Jun 11, 2011)

Many thanks guys! Appreciate your time. One more question, do they have any thing such as combined family visa or do I have to pay £40 x 4 ie for me, my wife and 2 kids (10 & 7 yrs).

Thanks


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't think such a thing exists unfortunately. The price hike is recent, and suspected to be to cash in on the many non-resident people who live in Dubai and have to do monthly border runs. The only thing I can think of is if the kids are named on an adult passport rather than having their own (do they even do that these days?!) Some of the forumers with rugrats might speak up and confirm. Otherwise dock it from their pocket money


----------



## madforshares (Jun 11, 2011)

thanks guys ! no X'mas pressy this year for the kids!

in hindsight, we would have been better off if we flew to Dubai and then gone to Oman by road and would have to pay only for 'Single entry visa fees'.

I was in Dubai in Feb on a business visit and did not have to apply for any visa, just walked through.

These Visa fees are too much!

anyways the missus rules the roast!


----------



## dan30 (Jul 2, 2011)

The Omani visa fee has gone up to 20 Oman riyal that =£30 each person. If you apply at the Omani Embassy in London you have pay a visa fee for £40.

You have a second option which not many people are aware of, you can apply for joint Qatar & Oman visa which you can apply online which will cost you 100 Qatar Riyals which works to £18 each person. Once you apply for E-visa you can go Oman show immigration your e-visa he will stamp your passport.

Google Qatar government then choose the option Hukoomi Qatar go option Hukoomi web portal. Then go section for visitors click on Joint tourist visa. Read all information – then you will see an option on top right apply online. 

I hope the information I provide helps) I am sure you will save some money.

Regards

Dan30


----------



## madforshares (Jun 11, 2011)

thanks Dan will check this out tonight.


----------

